# Yet more sticker shock at local JD dealers



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yesterday I noticed that my hydraulic fluid resivoir was what appeared to be empty. I had no signs of leaks etc, and I could have sworn it was full the other day. I have it parked on a concrete slab under roof, so any signs of leaking are visible so I just chalked it up to one of those things, but decided I wold wait until I got some fluid to top it off before I used it, just to be on the safe side.

Well today the wife had a doctors appointment, and I asked her to drop by the JD dealer and pickup a gallon of the HyGard Low Viscosity J20D fluid. She comes back and plops a gal container on the shops workbench and goes in the house. I top off the resivoir, and it took less than 3 ounces. Evidently the fluid level was just at the top of the black hose conneciton and yuou could not see it. On top of that The deck was down and the wheels were turned, which I found out later makes this resivoir to fluctuate quite a bit, so it was well within spec before I topped it off. So I go back in the ouse and tell her thanks for picking up the fluid, and she replies, Well you should be. That stuff must be made of gold. The price for a gallon of the stuff was $24.95 plus tax! Greata day in the morning. This is from the same dealer that refused to sell me a hydraulic and transmission filter, and states they hardly ever change them anyhow as they never go bad and it always causes problems if a customer changes them........I decided to look and see on the internet if any JD dealers had a list price on this fluid online. I google search revealed that it is the same spec as Chevron THF-W, or Ford ESN-M2C134 A/B/C/D
or Ford New Holland FNHA-2-C-201

Hmmmmmmm, that Ford number rings a bell. Off to the barn I go, and sure enough I have a full 5 gallon pail of the same stuff made by Ford, and it only cost me $21.00 for that bucket of fluid about 4 months ago. I call the Distributor in town that sells Chevron Products. A 5 gal bucket of THF-W only costs $19.70 per pail. Nothing like making a $20.00 profit on what only costs $4.00 a gala to begin with. From here on out, I swear I will never set foot in that dealership again, and I don't care how bad I may need an item. I will travel the 50 miles to the dealer i bought the tractor from in the first place. Don't care if its only a 50 cent item. The local dealer has lost any future business from me.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Gotta pay for those green and yellow hats somehow!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Top it off and take it back to them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Top it off and take it back to them. *


No, on second thought that would wrong. But it's what I'd like to do sometimes, then my morals get in the way.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *No, on second thought that would wrong. But it's what I'd like to do sometimes, then my morals get in the way. *


Don't you hate when those pesky morals get in the way???:naah: :naah: angel angel  

Now I understand that the JD labled stuff is a little more costly. And I understand that a small local dealer may have a tuch more markup, just to stay in busness, but MAN that does seem like a TON of cash for what you got. Would be nice to know what dealer cost is on that. Maybe it was not the dealer, maybe thats just what JD sells it for. I work for a car dealer, and I get flack a lot for the price of stuff. But then agean, I am not the one who sets the price, so why get mad at me. Granted I want to make SOME money. Working on commision, thats what keeps a roof over my head, and tractors in the yard. But there is also a limit. For one most import dealers make 30-40% on parts. Not alot when you consiter that they have to have a building, pay for training, pay for the franchise, pay the people working the counter[that would be me],and keep stock on the shelf.


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

That's seems an awful lot for a gallon of the stuff. Why don't you call and make sure they didn't accidently charge your wife for a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

> Not alot when you consiter that they have to have a building, pay for training, pay for the franchise, pay the people working the counter[that would be me],and keep stock on the shelf.



Ingersoll444, I was afraid to post on this subject, but that is why I'm on here in the first place. As I have stated before, my local Lowes store sells all their Cub Cadet and Husqvarna oils for a lot more than I do. I make money on it but I don't get rich. I never have anyone come to my store (Don't forget that I'm in a small town) and tell me that I'm cheaper and that they'll never go back to Lowes. Let's say if HD which is a JD retailer gets the same oil, you wouldn't think a thing about them being high. I know that all the JD branded oil filters and parts at HD are higher than the local dealer sells them for. Almost eveyone thinks that a dealer must make more money on the item when he sells it, NOT SO. I know that to have a 120,000 square foot building heated costs more that a 10,000 square ft one that's like most dealers ( just for comparison ) and we know that the employee's do get paid (they have more). I know that when I sell that same exact items that they sell at a lower or equal price and compete with them they usually make more profit margins than I do. I do value your opinions on this matter as a dealer I everyday hope not to loose any customers because of price and have a low price guarantee out front on our sign. I see your point but I didn't see a price from and dealer on the same item. To be fair this could be a high price but I can't make that asumption. I would tend to believe that the one who made the most profit margins would be JD themselves.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amicks _
> * I would tend to believe that the one who made the most profit margins would be JD themselves. *



Thats pretty much what I was trying to say.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've heard that the margins on some of the JD labeled items can stretch into the triple digit % range. To me that is more than covering costs, it is gouging.

My old company used to manufacture Splitfire spark plugs, Autolite brand plugs, and Motorcraft plugs. All of which were sold at close to the same price. The difference was when you sold the Motorcraft plugs, you were getting gouged by the greedy dealer for the same plug as an Autolite, just private labeled. The dealers would make $6-$7/ plug, almost the cost of a set of Autolite's at your local Wal-Mart. The scary part is that Autolite used to sell these accounts in the $.30 range for regular plugs. Huge margins were made by the dealers, not by the manufacturers.

I am sure Deere is the same way, otherwise, why wouldn't the individual dealerships buy from your local Wal-mart or NAPA???

Only reason I can think of is a merchandise tie in for the dealers or the Deere name makes it more "attractive"(Pricey) to the end user.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you still have the receipt, I would go back to the Deere dealer and demand the over charge back. When I did the 50 hour break-in service on my 4410; I purchased 12 gallons of Hy-Gard at $7.28 a gallon. $24.95 is highway robbery!!!:argue:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Argee, this looks like another thread to move to the Petroleum, Oils and Lube section.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Hey Argee, this looks like another thread to move to the Petroleum, Oils and Lube section. *


Done!


----------

